# hedgehogs and marijuana



## Kavi (May 24, 2017)

Okay so before you all get mad I’m not smoking, never done it in my life. My sibling likes to smoke weed when my parents are away at night. My hedgehogs are in my room on the oposite side of the house, a very feint but still noticeable smell of the smoke can linger to my room, is that really harmful for them? Should I keep my door closed till the smells gone or stop being so worried about it. They always say “weed natural they probably come across it in the wild anyways” whenever I complain about it


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Inhaling smoke is never healthy for anyone regardless of it's source. That being said, given how little is getting there, it's probably not a problem. I'd still close your door just to limit it though.


----------



## AlexWG (Jan 3, 2017)

While it's been shown that inhaling weed smoke is no where near as awful as cigarette smoke, smoke is smoke. That being said, yeah just keep your door closed. 

Also given how tiny hedgehogs are, you probably don't want him/her getting high off the smoke flying around. That can indeed happen, as dogs and cats that live in homes where "mommy and daddy" like to smoke up can get contact highs. Then again I'm not sure if hedgehogs have the receptors to get high, but anyway, keeping the door closed will probably do the trick.

If you're really worried, go and get some of those bags that have activated charcoal in them and stash them around your room. They'll eat up the smoke/smell if you can't open a window, and so long as hedgie has no access to them they are perfectly safe. Don't go to walmart and buy those odor disk things, but on Amazon they have the bags that have the charcoal in them for pretty cheap, and they don't release anything into the air that's toxic to you or your hog, instead, like air purifiers, they soak up potential toxins. Not as effective as an air purifier, but given that you live with your parents I don't know if an air purifier is a realistic option.

Good luck!


----------



## AlexWG (Jan 3, 2017)

Also let me quickly laugh a bit at "it's natural they probably encounter it in the wild anyways".

Whoever told you that is kind of funny. While it's possible a hedgehog could come across a marijuana plant in it's native habitat, I find it hard to believe a hedgehog would rip some leaves off the plant, spray it with pesticides, roll up a big 'ol doobie, grab some oreos and mountain dew, and marathon their favorite Netflix series. 

I smoke every so often, as I find it's less harmful than alcohol, but don't believe all that "weed hype" that people use when others get annoyed with them smoking. You're smart to have doubts about any substance that isn't super regulated or can be proven to have been grown responsibly. Good on you!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I would keep your hedgehog away from all smoke, natural or not. Arsenic is a natural substance to but I wouldn't want my hedgehog around it. All natural does not always mean safe.


----------



## Kavi (May 24, 2017)

So my parents are going away and they plan on cooking it bcs my parents won’t be home to smell it. When he does this it just smells a lot like weed not smoke, is that just as bad?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes it's s just as bad. If you can smell it it means there are oils and particles in the air.


----------



## AlexWG (Jan 3, 2017)

Yeah you don't want a stoned hedgie. No idea what would happen, but I doubt it's good. I'd ask your sibling not to do that because your pet will suffer. If they are still going to do it, maybe go hang out at a friend's place with hedgie. Not a great option cause it might stress your hog, but it's better than the hog inhaling tons of chemicals/weed.


----------

